# Lionel 2016 Signature Catalog



## Guest (Jan 2, 2016)

It is January and we can expect to see the new Lionel Signature Catalog by the end of this month. In my opinion, Lionel has clearly been the mover and shaker among the major O-Gauge equipment suppliers. So it will come as no surprise to me that we can expect to find things of interest to most of us. 

I had a chance to speak to Ryan Kunkle, the guy in charge of Lionel's large engine development, at the Charles Ro Open House event last month. He told me we can expect a new Vision Line engine (steam I believe) that has been highly sort after by the O-Gauge folks. We can also expect to see in this catalog the UP Excursion passenger train with all new tooling. This will be a companion set to the re-release of the FEF Northerns.

There appears to be a revitalized excitement going on at Lionel. There is a passion about the new products that bodes well for all of us.

So, all of you who like to guess, what will be the new Vision Line steamer? Also, what would you like to see in terms of other products offered.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

My source tells me a Vision Line NYC 4-8-4 Niagara!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2016)

I am thinking articulated or another large engine.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, I'd like something exciting. It's been a bit dull lately!


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Has their ever been a Vision Line Diesel?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

"Has their ever been a Vision Line Diesel?"

No, and don't expect one with this catalog. Ryan said it would be "big" steam.

Correction: Thanks for those who posted after me. I forgot about the Centipede, Genet or the GE Evolution. I was thinking F or E units, and there have been none of these.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Chipset35: "Has there ever been a Vision Line Diesel?" http://visionline.lionel.com/centipede.php

PTC: "There appears to be a revitalized excitement going on at Lionel. There is a passion about the new products that bodes well for all of us."

I agree. I'm sure the pressure is on Howard to get the numbers up and creating that excitement for the customers is one big way of doing that. I liked the website redesign and the increased content it has. 

A Vision Line Niagara would be great! I'd be in for that one.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

With all the discussion on the other board on the last Niagara gear issues, this would be a great time for a new and improved version!

Then again I'm always in for a good passenger set!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

chipset35 said:


> Has their ever been a Vision Line Diesel?


Yes, the diecast bodied GE Hybrid. And they carry a heavy price tag now.
The first release of the Genset was also Vision Line.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

It will be interesting to see what the next Vision Line item will be. I am not in for a Niagra though, if that is being offered, but happy for those that want it.

I'm very much ready for a new diesel to be offered in Vision Line.

Though it never made it past its design phase, I always thought the ACE 3000 would make a cool Vision Line steam offering.

As for non Vision releases...
It has been quite a while since Lionel has offered a scale diesel in Lionel livery. With all the recent orange and blue rolling stock, it is time. My hope is either a GP7, RS-11 or a ES44.

Speaking of ES44, I want one in Canadian Pacific paint. The last time Lionel offered it it was diecast Vision Line. I'm ready for on in plastic body with that sweet new semi-fixed pilot.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Here is a link: http://visionline.lionel.com/green.php


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Todd!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

I am thinking a PRR Q class or a redo of the T classification engine. Or, Lionel has not done a Duluth, Missabe & Iron Range Yellowstone.

Should be interesting as to what this will be.

Let's see if anyone can guess the correct answer.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Since Lionel has already announced the GG1 as the next Vision Line locomotive, are they planning on releasing two Vision Line items in the same catalog? Have they done that before?

Or is the GG1 in volume one and the steam engine in volume two?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

I think you will see the GG1 with pricing in the upcoming catalog. You may also see a matching passenger car set. But, I don't think the GG1 introduction at the October York Meet will have any bearing on a new large steamer. 

If this is the case, what's your guess Brian. I assume you are back home from your western trip. Glad you had a wonderful Christmas season.


----------



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

I recall reading a few post on the other forum and here as well where guys were saying they wanted a Vision Line Allegheny. I would put my money on that as it seems like most wanted to see the Allegheny become part of the Vision Line. 
I think it would be cool to see a PRR Q1 or Q2 Vision Line. Whatever the engine is it will be interesting to see what features they will put in it.

Keaton.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I can't think of what it might be. But if I took a wild guess, I'd say it would be an Allegheny. 

Brian, actually right now we just boarded the plane and waiting for take off in San Francisco to Philly. It was a marvelous trip, but I'm anxious to continue work on the layout!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

Have a safe trip home, Brian. You return to one less head coach.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I would like to see for steam a Erie TriPlex or Allegheny. Also a Niagara with better tooling would be a hit too.

As far as a diesel, it was hard to beat the ES44ACs they did with the flashing lights, I think a Veranda would also be a good candidate for VL. I like my TMCC version Veranda, I just don't know what they would do to update this engine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

The Allegheny is a good guess. Every time Lionel has re-introduced it, it has been a big hit. 

If I remember correctly, it was their first articulated engine. I was recovering from hip replacement surgery (1999) and my dealer brought me a copy of the catalog featuring this engine.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

im really curious to see what Lionel will put in the catalog this year. i had been really dissapointed with them recently so maybe this will be a good turn around


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

I am looking forward to the Legacy IR boxcars to use with TMCC/Legacy non-IR engines. Anything else is meh....


----------



## Railrunnin (Dec 24, 2015)

NJOffroader - anything specific you would be excited to see Lionel produce?

I would enjoy seeing more MOW vehicles. Also since my begging has gone unanswered at MTH a Kodachrome merger livery diesel.

My guess for the new Steamer is a Pacific. Slim chance but I like the looks of a well detailed Pacific.

Paul


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Allegheny or T1 would be my guess. Seems logical.

Personally, I hope Lionel doesn't do a UP steamer not previously done-I need a break, the '15 VOL II was hard on my wallet, not to mention GGD Harriman cars....

Someone quit twisting my arm to buy all this stuff! Haha!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

I would like to see a large engine *never done in O-Gauge*. The ATSF 3000 was a good example of an engine not done before and it turned out to be a big hit.

We have had enough of the re-do's.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> I am thinking a PRR Q class or a redo of the T classification engine. Or, Lionel has not done a Duluth, Missabe & Iron Range Yellowstone.


I hope you're wrong about the PRR Q Class, Brian. I don't have one of those and I don't want to be tempted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2016)

Very funny, Pat. But you know you want it.


----------



## PRRronbh (Dec 7, 2015)

Sure would like to see a late steam era N&W Cabin Car! It can be a CG, CH, or C2, but with different lettering, decoration and paint the CG could cover the 1927 through 1970's.

Ron


----------



## Robbie (Nov 5, 2015)

Neat ideas! I would like to see a Soo Line diesel with Legacy. Maybe sometime Lionel re-issues the Milwaukee Hiawatha. Looking forward to finding out what's offered.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Robbie said:


> ....Looking forward to finding out what's offered.


Me too Robbie!

It should be a fantastic catalog. The track and power catalog is already up-looks like the 180 bricks will be available again. That's good news for those who need them!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

"Maybe sometime Lionel re-issues the Milwaukee Hiawatha."

i sure hope not. i just spent a lot of moola to upgrade a weaver baltic to run on my TMCC/Legacy layout. (not excessive, GRJ, just noteworthy).


----------



## Robbie (Nov 5, 2015)

Ok, Lionel doesn't have to offer the Hiawatha yet. I already have E-7's on preorder along with a Milwaukee consolidation. The Heavy Mike should be at my dealer any day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

The operative words are *"Large Steamer"*..


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

As much as I would love to see a never-before offered steam loco. A reissue of the NYC Niagara is needed as the CCII version suffers from drive train problems. Lionel's going to offer something that sells well and has wide appeal. The Niagara certainly fits that criteria.

I for one would love someone to do a MOPAC 2200 series Northern,the Rio Grande had the same locomotive with only minor changes. (The MOPAC copied Rio Grande's design as they were both built by Baldwin). They were both HUGE 4-8-4's nearly the size of the ATSF 2900's. 

Another perennial favorite would be a Vision version of the UP 844. we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

Ricky, I doubt that you will see anytime soon a Vision Line 844 as they announced new models of this locomotive in the 2015 Catalog, Volume 2. It is a companion piece to the upcoming UP Excursion train to be shown in their next catalog.

In any event, the upcoming catalog is something to look forward to if only to see the next "super" engine.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

I've bought only one Vision line locomotive so far. A VL big boy. As far as I personally are concerned,the "whiz bang" effects like the depleting coal are not worth the extra cost. The JLC legacy models (I have all three) from a few years back have slightly better detail and the sound nearly as good for 1200-1500 less MSRP. The next offering will have to be really something special and never before offered to get my interest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

Ricky, all I can say about that is Ryan was very excited about the upcoming engine when I talked to him at the Charles Ro event. That would typically herald something big. We will see.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Wait...I'm a little confused...

Did Ryan specifically say there will be a new, not previously produced large steam locomotive in the '16 catalog?

Or, did he specify the VL offering will be big steam?

Off subject but related-I wouldn't be surprised to see UP Challenger 3985 offered with the UP excursion train. It's been 10 yrs since the JLC 3985 and this would be the perfect time for them to reintroduce it-though my wallet hopes not!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

Aaron, if I recall the conversation, He said that it would be in the "large engine" category and is a piece that has been *widely sought after within the O-Gauge hobby*. My hopes would be an engine not done before in O-Gauge like the 3000. 

The anticipation about what it could be is a lot of fun just considering the possibilities.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, now I understand.

Brian, this thread has made me feel like an 8 yr old again! The anticipation is so exciting!


----------



## Robbie (Nov 5, 2015)

Brian, if Lionel offers a Missabe Yellowstone along with a bunch of matching ore cars, that would hard to pass on. I think I'm going to hide my wallet from myself now.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I have to ask again, has there ever been more than one Vision Line item in the same catalog before, since Lionel has already announced the Vision Line GG1 in the 2016 Signature Catalog?

But, I'm hoping for a PRR N2!


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes. Though I don't remember which year.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

Ricky Tanner said:


> My source tells me a Vision Line NYC 4-8-4 Niagara!


I stand by my original post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

Robbie, you and a lot more. I would love to see it.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Robbie said:


> Brian, if Lionel offers a Missabe Yellowstone along with a bunch of matching ore cars, that would hard to pass on. I think I'm going to hide my wallet from myself now.


I would agree, but I'm not holding my breath. A few years ago when Lionel offered a series of "Giant" locomotives, they did a DM&IR Yellowstone knock-off of sorts. It wasn't the real-deal. But the fact that Lionel chose to go that route back then leads be to believe they may pick a different steamer this time around. 

A Niagara would be a good bet... As well as a popular one. But the fact that Lionel priced the non-articulated, non-VisionLine FEF locos where they did last year should send a message that premium pricing for any Vision Line steamer this year is gonna be a given... And they won't even blink when unveiling the prices.

Lionel VL steamers and/or GG1's are probably not gonna be in the cards for me in 2016, since I already have a few heavy-duty items on the docket. Just this morning, I received an email from Sunset/3rd Rail to re-confirm my order for a few El Capitan add-on cars from the 2nd production run planned for May 2016. Final pricing for my order seems to have come in about $250-$300 more than originally planned -- part of which was a flat rate of $20 shipping per car. So we're not getting too many breaks anywhere these days. 

Aside from what I have ordered (i.e., GGD and Atlas-o) or still may order from Atlas-O (i.e., a few troop cars), I'm looking at 2016 to be more of a year where I just pick up a few nice, unique pieces of rolling stock. And even THOSE puppies could wind up costing a not-too-insignificant sum of money, by the time you tally up a grand total. 

Golden era of trains? Yes. Tough on the wallet? Even more so!!!

David


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

86TA355SR said:


> Yes. Though I don't remember which year.


The ATSF 3000 and PRR CC2 were in the same catalog, I remember that. May be more than one year, but I know that year there were at least two Vision locos.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2016)

Lee is correct, they were the first of the Vision Line offerings. The year was 2008 or 2009.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

The first two Vision locos were the CC2 and the GE EVO Hybrid. I think the 3000 was cataloged the following year.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2016)

Not long to wait now. Looks like just one week.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I just saw the date was January 20


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice to see that they have their act together. The first 2016 catalog out before the end of January, pretty good.

We won't have long to wait to see the next "big engine".


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd like to see a real ugly duckling, the EMD BL2. Done in the right color scheme they're pretty neat. It's definitely one engine that hasn't been done over and over!!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Odd and not done, yes, but how many would buy? Not me.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah Geeezzzz. The BL2? Now that is a ugly engine. lf you painted it in Warbonnet, I'd probably buy it, but then I'd hide it where no one could see.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

Lionel has injected some excitement into our hobby. The anticipation of what will be included adds to the interest. Four more days and we will all what's in it.

*Next Big Engine??????????????????*


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Always exciting when a new Lionel catalog comes out.
Really hope they have a Legacy diesel in Lionel Livery.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Do we really need another BIG engine. From what I've gathered many of those get much much more shelf time than they ever do track time.

I commented the other day about how much I LOVE my GP7. There is a hatch directly over the smoke unit. Pop the the hatch, remove the funnel and add fluid directly to the smoke unit. I hope in the future Lionel looks at making more loco's like this where we don't have to deal with the infamous meniscus that Mike Reagan talks about in every new product video.

Make it simpler for the operator. Sounds like a good idea to me! 

Off to the WGHOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

Jeff, I am only highlighting what RK had to say about the 2016 Lioenl Signature catalog. He is in charge of large engines for Lionel so that makes sense. I sure don't need a big engine, but will be interested in seeing what is offered.

As we are almost all Lightweight passenger trains now, *diesel* power is the word of the day. That's good with me.

Have a wonderful time at the Train Show today. Look for Jim & Nancy and their grandson.


----------

